# NCSCB certification



## NWJO (Oct 4, 2010)

Was wondering if any of you have taken this test for this certification?

Been splicing for 5 years and looking to get this certification.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum @NWJO.
Hang in there. We don't have much of anything in the way of lineman here. But our members have expertise in all phases of the trade..


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

Interesting, the Airport I work at has a few miles of 34.5KV we are responsible for. The Airfield itself is Low voltage not shielded 5KV series loop. Have no certification for any of it. I might get to do AAAE (ACE) certification. Been passed over many times, many years for this. Yet, I'm the one who takes care of it, trains new employees. More recent times provide day care for Sachs and Guarantee electrical contractors during runway/taxiway reconstructions projects.


----------

